# First Colnago - C50



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

A friend offered me a C50 frame tonight at a price that was way to good to pass up. Painted in an Irish livery. 

Matching fork for the frame is gone so it is going to get a plan carbon star fork with white logos. Also missing the 28mm seat post. Frame hardware is coming with it just not in photos. Building up with a mix of campy 10spd parts from another frame I have.

Update about the frame a few posts down.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Enjoy the bike, the C50 is a great bicycle.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations, that looks great, that should be a 2005 or 2006 Model, that is when the flags paintjobs were produced.

Try to get a period correct Star Fork. they are expensive but are worth their price to keep the bike original, I have seen Colnagos with mismatched forks and somewhat they are not right to my eyes.

I used to see many for sale on ebay ( Pro's Closet ) but now he doesn't have any

Or you could get this Carbon 75 that is well priced and have it repainted ( Colnago Carbon 75 Fork NEW IN BOX | eBay )

I am sure you will enjoy your bike, I love my C50 deeply. :thumbsup:


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

The frame is one of David O'loughlin Navigators Ins. Team bikes, from 2005 season. It was custom painted for him in green when he was the Irish national road race champ. An interesting feature is that it has a fully housed rear brake cable. 

My friend selling me the frame has some plain carbon star forks with white logos. The problem is he wants 2x for the fork then for the frame. Not to worried about it since I am still getting a pretty sweet deal for a C50.

Intersting write up on the teams 2005 team bikes at a race:

Cycas Revoluta | TheDuh.com

2005 Navigators Ins. team bikes normal paint scheme:










Fully housed rear brake cable:










Needed to fix img links.


----------

